# !!! Siamese Algae Eater (SAE), two for $3 in BA Mississauga



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Siamese Algae Eater (SAE), *two for $3* in Big Al's Mississauga
Look here: http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html?reloaded=true

There is the best *algae eating fish* I've even have.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

They definitely are good at their job. Make sure you have room for them though. Mine got big very fast, and flies around the tank like he's on crack. Actually, my otos do the same thing from time to time. Algae must be good.


----------

